# FETTE DIRT JAM Bike-Base Herborn Nähe Frankfurt/ Köln 22.8.08



## --Freeride-- (2. August 2008)

Jam-Wochenende auf der Base, viele Pro-Fahrer mit Contest,
da wird es Flips und 3er hageln!

Schaut euch den  Flyer und die Aktuellen Bilder im Forum der Internetseite an.


----------



## --Freeride-- (18. August 2008)

Das Base-Team arbeitet fleißig an der Anlage, die Landung für die MX Rampe ist fertig und es gibt einen fetten Step-up mit viel Sand in der Landung, wo man Tricks probieren kann. Alle Absprünge werden im Laufe der Woche frisch geshaped, wenn sie nicht eh schon in perfektem Zustand sind!

Wir freuen uns auf ein geiles Jam Wochenende mit vielen Fahrern und fetten Tricks!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

